# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Khám phá đất nước malaysia

## viettravelmedia

*Malaysia hiện xếp thứ 9 trong số các điểm đến hấp dẫn nhất trên thế giới. Là quốc gia có sự pha trộn hài hòa của nhiều chủng tộc và tôn giáo, nơi những người Malay, người Ấn Độ, Trung Hoa và nhiều dân tộc thiểu số khác sinh sống hòa bình và ổn định. Sự đa dạng về văn hóa đã giúp Malaysia trở thành một thiên đường về ẩm thực, văn hóa và các lễ hội đặc sắc.

Các địa danh nổi tiếng tại Malaysia ngoài thủ đô Kuala Lumpur là Cao nguyên Genting, “đảo ngọc” Penang, phố cổ Malacca, khu vui chơi giải trí tổng hợp Sunway Lagoon, các công viên chủ đề Legoland và Hello Kitty, hay các dải san hô và bãi tắm rất đẹp trên đảo ở Sabah...

Và ngay bây giờ, hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá và cảm nhận đất nước Malaysia xinh đẹp này.
Nếu được lựa chọn đầu tiên cho điểm đến tuyệt vời ở Malaysia, bạn không thể có một vị trí khác với Kuala Lumpur - Thủ đô năng động và cũng là thành phố hiện đại nhất Malaysia. Nơi thu hút du khách không chỉ nét đẹp hiện hiện với những tòa nhà chọc trời ấn tượng, những khu mua sắm, ăn uống và cả suộc sống sầm uất về đêm mà còn cả sự đa dạng về văn hóa - Đó chính là sự hòa quyện của văn hóa đa sắc màu mang đến nét đặc trưng riêng cho nền văn hóa Kuala Lumpur.
Cách thủ đô Kuala Lumpur không xa, bạn đã từng nghe đến một thành phố thông minh của thế giới? Vâng, Putrajaya chính là nơi được cả thế giới biết đến với sức hút của một thành phố hiện đại và nổi bật với một cổ máy đỉnh cao của trí tuệ loài người  - Với bộ máy quản lý nhà nước thông qua tin học, những công trình được xây dựng theo nền tảng khoa học viễn tưởng - nơi nói không với ô nhiễm môi trường, không tệ nạn, không có lạc hậu, không có khái niệm ngu dốt và dân cư thì được tinh lọc rất kĩ lưỡng...để rồi đặt chân đến thành phố này, bạn vẫn ngỡ như mình chỉ đang xem một bộ phim viễn tưởng xuất sắc và không ít du khách không thể tin nổi trước mắt mình với một "Putrajaya viễn tưởng" có thật.

Penang là cái tên không thể thiếu trong lịch trình khám phá Malaysia thực thụ - Đó là một hòn đảo gắn liền với thiên đường du lịch nổi tiếng, được ví như “Hòn ngọc phương Đông”. Đến đây, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được sự kết hợp tuyệt vời của thiên nhiên với những bãi biển quyến rũ, các con phố cổ kính, êm đềm. Nhiều dấu ấn đa văn hóa đã để lại trên vùng đất này...

"Phố cổ" đó là cụm từ hấp dẫn với bất cứ ai yêu du lịch. Thế nhưng, cụm từ này lại được nhắc đi nhắc lại và dường như là địa điểm luôn được bỏ túi trong chuyến đi khám phá những điều tuyệt nhất Malaysia. Được biết đến với thành phố nhiều dân tộc, đạo giáo khác nhau, từng là thuộc địa của Hà Lan - Anh Quốc nên nó trở thành kho báu sử sách sinh động mang dấu ấn về thời vàng son của Malaysia. Men theo con đường lát gạch đỏ cũ kỹ, bạn hãy dừng lại ở một quán ven sông, nhấm nháp ly cà phê thơm nồng để cảm nhận cuộc sống bình yên bên dòng sông Malacca - Đó là không gian êm đềm với những ngôi nhà gỗ nho nhỏ, cổ kính nằm nổi lên mặt nước, điềm tĩnh trước bao biến đổi của thời gian.

Ngoài ra, Malaysia còn được biết đến với “khu vui chơi” khổng lồ giữa đại dương, nơi bạn có thể cùng tham gia rất nhiều những hoạt động giải trí thú vị. Những người yêu thể thao có thể thử sức với những tour leo núi, chèo thuyền vượt thác hay thám hiểm rừng rậm… Có thể kể đến với những công viên giải trí ở Malaysia như Legoland, Sanrio Hello Kitty Town, Sunway Lagoon… cũng được xếp vào danh sách những công viên độc đáo nhất thế giới.


Ẩm thực Malaysia như thế nào và có gì đặc sắc? Bạn có tin không ngoài sức hút của một thiên đường mua sắm giá rẻ thì nhiều du khác đã chia sẻ " Đến Malaysia, mục đích chính đó là được thưởng thức thật nhiều món ăn đặc trưng nổi tiếng của vùng nước này". Quả thật, điều đó cũng không lấy làm lạ, bởi đất nước có sự gắn kết nhiều văn hóa dân tộc này đã tạo nên những món ăn mang sự hòa quyện tuyệt đỉnh không nơi nào có được. Bạn có thể thưởng thức những món như: nasi lemak, mee goreng, bakute, satay, rojak, nasi goreng…với vị thanh trong từng món ăn và cảm giác lạ miệng, không ngầy ngà cho dù món ăn nào cũng được chế biến rất nhiều dầu mỡ...



Vậy là chúng ta vừa ghé qua những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của thiên đường du lịch Malaysia và vẫn còn rất nhiều tuyến điểm thú vị khác đang chờ đón bạn ở nơi đây.
*

----------


## viettravelmedia

Những món bạn nên thử là nasi  lemak (cơm nấu nước cốt dừa ăn kèm cá, trứng ốp và lạc rang mặn), bakute  (canh chân giò hầm), satay (thịt xiên nướng chấm nước sốt lạc, satay gà  là loại dễ ăn nhất), rojak (rau củ trộn nước sốt ngọt). Món dễ ăn nhất  là nasi goreng (cơm rang) hoặc mee goreng (mì xào). Thức uống đáng thử  là nước quả lý chua (black currant) hay nước ô mai (sour plum).
  Ngoài ra, nếu lo lắng, bạn có thể dùng bữa ở các quán ăn nhanh, hay nên mang theo ít thức ăn dự phòng.

----------


## viettravelmedia

Nasi Kandar, món ăn có nguồn gốc từ cộng đồng người Ấn Độ ở Malaysia này được bày bán phổ biến trên các quán ăn vỉa hè ở Penang. Điểm tạo nên sự khác biệt cho Nasi Kandar chính là nhờ nước sốt cà ri với gia vị cay nồng, ấm nóng rất đặc trưng. Cùng với cơm nóng, người ăn có thể chọn kết hợp cùng nhiều loại thức ăn khác nhau như thịt bò, thịt gà, tôm, trứng tráng, mướp tây, bầu đắng và cà…

----------


## xedulichanhquan123

để dành lúa đi chơi thôi.

----------


## hienplus0612

Du Lịch Singapore - Malaysia giá hấp dẫn nhé mọi người

----------

